# How long after Salpingectomy (tube removal) did you conceive?



## Peaches710

I had an Ectopic pregnancy 9/13 this year, I have been reading a lot about fertility with one tube. I wanted to take a poll on how long it took to get pregnant again with only one working tube. 

My doctor told me there was no reason my ectopic it was just "luck" and that my other tube was "beautiful" While he was inside he also removed a cyst on my right ovary. The right tube also removed. 

I would love to hear stories of anyone who had an ectopic and got pregnant afterwards

When was your EP?
How long did you wait to ttc?
How long did it take you get pregnant again
Outcome of the pregnancy?

Any info would be great. This is my second pregnancy. No lil baby for me yet. 

Baby Dust To Everyone!


----------



## gnomette

It took me 7months to ttc after having my tube removed I went on the theory that I am not gonna o from my "good" side every month so opks would tell me that I am but not what side so I just took it easy xx


----------



## kipkip

Had tube removed 19th January 2013, didn't have period for 37 days, then werent allowed to try for a month so as had CIN3 on pap smear... 

I am now 4w2d pregnant.... I wasn't planning his pregnancy but wasn't preventing it either 

On first scan it showed i ovulated from the left aide (where I have a tube) so the miracal that is the tube moving over to collect the egg from the tubeless side is yet to be seen! 

So all in all about 10 months but bear in mind I had cin3 so no sex and I wasn't even trying to get pregnant (but weren't preventing) so not too bad

Im now very worried that this pregnancy is also ectopic now... All this waking around is doing my head in x


----------



## kipkip

Had tube removed 19th January 2013, didn't have period for 37 days, then werent allowed to try for a month so as had CIN3 on pap smear... 

I am now 4w2d pregnant.... I wasn't planning his pregnancy but wasn't preventing it either 

On first scan it showed i ovulated from the left aide (where I have a tube) so the miracal that is the tube moving over to collect the egg from the tubeless side is yet to be seen! 

So all in all about 10 months but bear in mind I had cin3 so no sex and I wasn't even trying to get pregnant (but weren't preventing) so not too bad

Im now very worried that this pregnancy is also ectopic now... All this waking around is doing my head in x


----------



## Topanga053

I didn't have an ectopic, but one of my co-workers did. I don't know exactly how long it took her to get pregnant after her tube removal, but she said it wasn't long at all. That pregnancy was healthy and she carried to term. Good luck!!


----------



## birthdaybaby

I had an ectopic in March of this year. I was treated with methotrexate followed my right tube removal. Hubby and I tried again in August and we're unsuccessful. He left to work abroad and just came home for Christmas and I'm pregnant (though still early). So we were actively trying for two months and got lucky! All the best to you!!!


----------

